# Help choosing a camera



## Labrie (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a camera for my dad for christmas but I'm having trouble deciding which one to go with. I was looking at a Canon powershot sx30is but the reviews I've read don't make it out to be anything special. I can also get a Sony alpha a390 locally for around $450 which seems decent enough. Does anyone have any experience with these cameras or ones of similar price that I should be looking at? I'm sort of a noob at these things.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 20, 2010)

if you're looking for the sony alpha, 
then i would strongly urge you to look into Pentax K-X.

its by far the most advanced entry level camera out there that often out does some of its higher end entry level competitions like the Canon T1i, T2i, Nikon D3000, D5000 and stuff.

also, the pentax k-x is the cheapest entry level camera out there as well that offers those features. 

theres a link i posted in this forum (art forum) just under your thread that does great comparisons for em.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 20, 2010)

Olympus E-420 and E-520 are on the cheaper side as well, but they do give you a good "bang for your buck."


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say look at the Canon S95. Really versatile, and compact. But if you want DSLR, play with everything you can afford and pick your favorite.


----------

